# fridge door wiring connection problem



## Jay2019 (Apr 9, 2020)

I was removing the fridge doors on a Samsung fridge and damaged a wiring harness connection between the door and the plastic trim that goes on top of the fridge. I thought the wires could be simply spliced back together but now I notice they have different colors of wires. 

The cable coming out of the fridge has 7 wires:
GREY
PINK
BROWN
RED
ORANGE
YELLOW
PURPLE

The cable going to the plastic piece of trim has 7 wires:
GREY
PINK
BROWN
RED
ORANGE
YELLOW
BLACK

The only two colors that don’t match are the BLACK and PURPLE. When I splice all of the wires together I match up the colors and I connect the purple wire to the black wire. When I do this the “door ajar” alarm sounds even though the doors are closed. What am I doing wrong here? Thanks


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't know your model but go here for wiring diagrams.......

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/675050/Samsung-Refrigerator.html?page=30#manual


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Call Samsung and ask to talk to a tech.


----------



## Jay2019 (Apr 9, 2020)

There is a wiring diagram on the back of the fridge. I took a picture of it and posted it below, but I can't seem to find the wires I'm looking for on it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Neither can we, because your picture is too small.


----------



## Jay2019 (Apr 9, 2020)

Here is a better resolution image. Sorry about that!

Fridge is a Samsung. Model #RF23HCEDBSR
Manufactured 2015


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, none of the labels on the panel have a grey wire. Huh.


----------

